# Acer Aspire 7736Z-4088. Where to find Part number for the motherboard?



## Jonathan1087 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello, I was just wondering where the Motherboard part number was located on Acer laptops. If anyone could help me here, that would be great 

Thanks in advance everyone, 

Jonathan.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try a program like 
Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age

SIW - System Information for Windows
SIW | System Information for Windows by Gabriel Topala

that will give the motherboard ID - 

why are you after that info


----------



## Jonathan1087 (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't run SIW. The LAN port was hit by a power surge and it burned a couple of chips off on the motherboard. 
I'm after the info because I need to replace the board for a client.

I already have the laptop taken apart, however, unlike HP, Compaq, or Dell products. The part number is not as obvious. Nor is it under the memory. 
I couldn't find any info on google about Acer part numbers on laptop components either. 
Was hoping someone who has taken them apart before could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks though, I do love SIW, it's one of my favorite tools to use.. .when it's actually working 

Also, going by just the model number can be risky when ordering parts if there were different revisions of this board for the same model. Or different versions such as AMD vs Intel, ATI vs Nvidia, etc. 

Thanks in advance everyone, 

Jonathan


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i suspected that was why you wanted the info - sorry cant help for that 

Acer motherboard part number identification UKT Support - Acer Motherboards does that link help 

Just thought this may be of interest 1. Acer Laptops >> Inside my laptop to you , taking various laptops apart


----------



## Jonathan1087 (Dec 30, 2010)

The top link will help for future repairs for decoding part numbers for Acer desktop Motherboards, but does not apply to laptops. However, if they are black Alpha-numeric characters printed on a white label for both laptops and desktops, I'll look for one of those on this laptop motherboard again. 
Of course Acer will not help for free if the warranty is out either.  
Already tried that. 

Thanks for the help though, if any other ideas pop into your head, please let me know 

Thanks again, 

Jonathan.


----------

